# Our Little Journey xBUDDIESx



## Sour_Skittle

*Hey Ladies from the thread, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2115225-whos-not-testing-until-after-af-due-13.html!!! I took friskyfish idea and made a thread for us to follow each other through our pregnancy journey! 

I'm soooo excited to keep up with everyone and in the end have our happy and healthy bundles in our arms! 

Give me your Estimated Due Dates and I'll try and make a cute list for us! *



*DUE DATES!*

*MissCyn* - *12 OCTOBER 2014*​*Sour_Skittle* - *14 OCTOBER 2014*
*LoveBubble* - *15 OCTOBER 2014*
*LuLu1987*- *20 OCTOBER 2014*​


----------



## Sour_Skittle

So news on me, I'm naturally a pretty hormonal person ever since having my first bundle of joy. I can have moments of tears, irritability, or just cloud9 and happy as can be. Lol... And this month I was just a crazy ball of emotions which should have been my biggest indicator I was pregnant... But when you are hormonal often it's hard to detect the difference lol.

So I'm trying SO HARD to be as little hormonal as possible for OHs sake... I remember my first two pregnancies... Oh my goodness... Lol.... I really need to use some relaxation techniques... Maybe start some pregnancy yoga or something. :)

How is everyone feeling?

I'm losing a lot of hair... This happens every pregnancy. It's funny because OH and I were saying how I haven't lost much hair anymore, like I used to. And I said I only lose hair when I'm pregnant (don't worry I'm not meaning I go bald just you can see my hair ends up everywhere) then suddenly my hair started to show up everywhere again and OH gave me that look... As if we were both thinking the same thing... I must be pregnant. Lol. Sure enough here we are!

Other symptoms, a headache I've had since ovulation and a sweet tooth. Nothing else other than that! Besides hormonal! Lol but I'm trying to keep it at bay!!


----------



## LoveBubble

Hiiiiii!!!! Loving this thread!!! I'm so so so happy to join I can't even put into words... I think this thread is an amazing idea, I can't wait to follow each others journeys, sharing symptoms, b*tch fits, scan pictures and newborn pictures!!! I calculated my due date online it said "October 15th 2014" so I'm one day behind u! It's lovely to be so close in dates!! 

I would say my biggest indicators were I stayed wet after O, I didn't dry up at all!! Also my cp was high all the way thru tww (even though people say this isn't a great indicator and I agree, however it did this my first pregnancy so I feel its a sign for me)

I was soo badly emotional too! So stroppy so easily thought it was af! But several times I burst into tears n thought OMG what is wrong with me! I had pulling OV pains during the tww which was really strange and made me think something was going on down there but I didn't wanna get my hopes up! My bbs changed, they felt more sore than just af, and they hurt all over not just the usual bruised side feeling like with af! That was all thru tww! My biggest screamer was I started to go off sweet stuff... I had already missed my period by this point but I was gagging sooo bad trying to eat a cream cake my brother had bought me!!! It tasted awful and usually I love them so that was just it for me!! Oh also before I missed af I couldn't face bananas, usually have one every morning but again was gagging even trying to eat one!! I had a sore throat 6/7 dpo, randomly! Was praying it was linked to implantation and now I believe it was, its lasted 2 days and was gone! I've had a stuffy nose since but its freezing here in the UK so guessed it was a cold! I had the dryest mouth after the sore throat thing, I was sooo thirsty!! And still am!! And of course good old exhaustion started to kick in, exactly how I felt early on with first pregnancy! I think that's everything lol! Wanted to give lots of details, I just read thru my diary what I had recorded!!

Look forward to healthy and happy 9 months with u all... And praying me and sour skittle get out rainbow babies :) xxxxx


----------



## misscyn

Thank you for starting this thread Sour Skittle. I'm pretty new to this website, wasn't too sure how to go about it.
My EDD is October 12. 
It's funny what you say about hair, because pregnancy is just about the only time I don't loose hair lol. 
So a bit about myself, I am 34, OH is 43 and DD is going to be 4 in March. With that pregnancy, I got extreme nausea and vomitting that started very suddenly at 7weeks. Yesterday I went to a walk in clinic to get a prescription for a drug that saved my life last time. It's called Diclectin here in Canada, works wonders for MS. I really hope I don't need it this time around, but I wanted to get my hands on it ahead of time in case. 
Also I've been looking into getting a new Ob/gyn for this pregnancy because I really didn't like the one I had before. I've called a few clinics and it looks like I won't be getting my initial consult before mid-march.
So Sour Skittle, I meant to ask, are you hoping for a boy this time? OH really wants a boy now. Personally, all my life I've wanted girls. When I was younger I would daydream about having 3 girls lol. But anyway, since I got my girl, I guess it would be nice to give OH his boy lol. And given my age, this will most likely be my last pregnancy.


----------



## misscyn

Hi LoveBubble, we must have been writting at the same time because I just saw your post. I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

YAY! So happy you guys made it over here! Gosh... I'm still in shock from our BFPs it feels so unreal :)

LoveBubble... I'm not sure which EDD to go by. Some sites say the 14th and some say the 15th I just put the 14th because it's sooner. Haha! But we'll get real dates when the doctor checks.

Misscyn I hope morning sickness stays away! I know that stuff can be awful! My friend had it horribly when she was pregnant. She vouched to never get pregnant again lol. :/ I luckily haven't had MS in any of my pregnancies so I hope I don't get it in this pregnancy either.

Oh and LoveBubble... I wonder if we're having opposite sex babies because I'm craving sweets like crazy and I'm not normally a sweets kind of person... But I can't seem to get enough!


----------



## LoveBubble

Misscyn - hi! :wave: yeah we must have sent posts at the same time lol! 

Sour skittle - maybe ur right about the opposite sex thing!! I'm a big sweetie person... So that's why it's strange I'm not wanting cakes and things! I was offered a cake today at work and gagged lol! I liked sweet stuff last time, lots of fruit and hot chocolate etc... And I was pregnant with a little boy. So maybe this time is a little girl! Ill be happy either way :) 

What gender would u ladies like? Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Seeing our names in lights with due dates gave me the warmest feeling all over :) I'm so so happy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

I really REALLY want a son so bad this time! SO BAD! I have two little girls, whom I love to bits and are the best girls ever, but this will be our last child and something about having both genders as my children makes us feel complete. BUT I wouldn't mind at all for another girl... I can imagine the drama as they get older haha! And then I worry if it is a boy... I will feel bad for him LOL since he will be the LITTLE brother. If I had a son first, I wouldn't feel as bad if he was the only son, because at least then he would be the older sibling. Lol... Oh the joys he will have if bean is a boy. :D

Are you hoping for one over the other? I know we are happy with either but do you have a little more hope for one gender over the other?

*sigh* I'm on cloud9 for real. :)


----------



## LoveBubble

Sour_Skittle said:


> I really REALLY want a son so bad this time! SO BAD! I have two little girls, whom I love to bits and are the best girls ever, but this will be our last child and something about having both genders as my children makes us feel complete. BUT I wouldn't mind at all for another girl... I can imagine the drama as they get older haha! And then I worry if it is a boy... I will feel bad for him LOL since he will be the LITTLE brother. If I had a son first, I wouldn't feel as bad if he was the only son, because at least then he would be the older sibling. Lol... Oh the joys he will have if bean is a boy. :D
> 
> Are you hoping for one over the other? I know we are happy with either but do you have a little more hope for one gender over the other?
> 
> *sigh* I'm on cloud9 for real. :)

Lol I know what u mean about the only boy and the little brother!! Hell! But cute.. He will be running to his mummy saying "tell them to stoppp!" Lol!! 

My last pregnancy I really wanted a girl, our family friends at the parties have lots of boys, there's 1 little girl and 1 other on the way so thought it would be nice to even out the number at parties!! Also my parents have a grandson so I would loveeee to give them a granddaughter! They even told me how much they would love a baby girl like a "mini me" :) my nephew - their grandson is a "mini me" of my brother!! Also I just love all the pretty girly clothes!!! And bows and ribbons awww!!! However OH would LOVE a boy to take to football etc. he's always wanted a boy but said of course he would be happy either way too!! And his mum has a granddaughter and would love a grandson... So its a win, win situation either way! saying all that I guess I'm leaning more to a girl still.... But after losing our first I'm definitely just wanting my take home bubs with or without a bow lol!

So that's me for a girl, u for a boy, lets see what the others say!! :thumbup:

I'm still in shock how lucky that thread was! I can't believe we all got our BFP's so close together!!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Yes, that thread was very lucky. :) Hoping friskyfish finds her way over here. :)

Pregnancy symptoms seem to be hitting me full force. Last night I felt really blah. Nauseous, crampy, couldn't get comfy, back ache. Hungry but food didn't appeal to me.

This morning I feel like the flu is coming on... I feel weak and shakey and just out of it.

Hope you all are doing well. :)


----------



## misscyn

Hi ladies,
Like I said in my previous post, OH would like a boy, so I'll say I have a slight preference for a boy for his sake lol. But honestly, I just love little girls and I really wouldn't mind a second.
Also, I think it would be nice for DD to have a sister. On the other hand, I suppose there is less competition with siblings of the opposite sex.

What I would really like is twins, one boy and one girl lol. I know that would be a lot of work (I have twin brothers who are 10 years younger than I, my mom actually feels sorry for couples who are expecting twins) but I've always wanted a large family. Given my age, this will probably be my last pregnancy, so twins may be my only hope for more than 2 children!! :) No honestly I know the odds are very slim, but I still like to think of the possibility.

Hope you ladies have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Ohhh twins! :)

You know... This is our last time having a baby... And I can't say I would be upset if I found out I was having twins! I have been day dreaming the what ifs. :) I don't have twins in my family... So my only luck is identical twins. But the weird thing is, when I was pregnant with my first, I had multiple dreams of twin boys.... So who knows! I can hope right!? Lol :) (but my two best friends gave birth to boys... So maybe that's what I was dreaming about)


----------



## LoveBubble

Well ladies I'm hoping u both get what u want from ur bubbs :) how we all feelin today? Sour skittle I'm feeling wiped out too.. Exhausted and kinda run down! Not ill just like lack of energy/want to stay in my pjs all day! Really thirsty, peeing all the time, veryyyy sore bbs and nipples!!

So the twin conversation is interesting!! We have lots of twins in our family... My dad has 2 sets of twin cousins, one on his mothers side one on his fathers side. Then my mums grandad was a twin, and my OH brothers are twins!! Last pregnancy midwife gasped when I reeled that off :rofl: lol! I read the only significant twins are those on the female side, but its still cool how many we are linked to! First pregnancy I kept saying "I don't want twins!!" Now I'm so happy to be pregnant ill take what I get and be grateful... Twins sound like hard work but it would be lovely too... 

I had my docs app today! In UK I have to go docs to be referred to midwife.. They didn't even test me just took my word for it lol. Midwife should call in a few days to book my home visit, they come to our homes and fill in all the forms and paper work, then I should receive my 12 week scan date in the post. Due to my loss I thought I would be offered an early scan but was told today I'm seen as no higher risk than anyone else... Only after 3 or more mc....? However all my friends have said it should be offered to me. If not I can call early pregnancy clinic and book myself in.

Hoping the other ladies find their way over here! Xxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Twins are on your side of the family, so it's likely you could! That's a lot of twins! How cool! 

We have absolutely no records of twins on either of our sides of the family so my chances are unlikely.

Great that you're getting things done medically wise! I'm still trying to get my insurance situated since our move... Hopefully will have it fixed in a week! I'm nervous when I can't book appointments!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Ahh! Give me spicy food! I'm like on a rampage lol.

Other than my cravings, my symptoms this morning seem to be tapering off... Which scares me. :/ I wish our uterus' had a window so we can keep an eye on growing bean. :/


----------



## misscyn

Lol Sour Skittle, i was actually eating sweet chili chips when i read your post...at 9am! I'm staying home from work today, DD and i are both under the weather.
I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of symptoms. We're still so early. With DD i didnt feel anything unusual (besides pelvic cramps) until 7 weeks. Then everything hit me at once: MS, aversion to sweets, unable to take hot showers, hightened sense of smell. But yeah, i know what you mean about the uterus window lol. It seems i'm so much more aware of things that could go wrong this time around.

And LoveBubble, all those twins! That's so cool. My best friend's grandmother actually had 2 sets of twins and one set of triplets! Plus she had a bunch of singles too. Worst part is she had her first baby at age 31. She was considered an old maid in those days. She sure made up for lost time! Anyway, i like to think of that woman whenever my toddler is giving me a hard time lol.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Wow that's a crazy amount of twins and triplets! It's a good person to think of when I think I have it rough with just my two. Lol! 

Ok so... I do have one symptom today.

I am tearing up and crying over every little thing youtube video wise! Ahha! Even videos of funny little kids, I'm like why am I tearing up!? And all my friends posting pictures of their newborns I start tearing up again and trying to choke back tears. Lol.

SMH!


----------



## LoveBubble

Misscyn - that is crazyyyyy lol! I think when anyone feels stressed they should think of that lady :haha: 

I would say my biggest symptoms is the exhaustion like I could curl up in a ball right now and sleep (but I'm at work lol) I feel sooo tired all day... Bbs still sore, and little bit dizzy when I stand too quickly! I woke this morning and out of nowhere started thinking "oh my god what if this isn't it... What if I lose this LO too.. What if, what if, what if" and I started to feel so panicky and sick and then just thought woah what the hell are u doing to urself?? That is not helpful this is out of ur hands.... So I'm ok again now, back to feeling postive, I'm gonna rest, I eat well drink plenty of water and take my vitamins no more I can do.... And stressing wont do bubs any good at all! I've decided I'm gonna allow myself to chill more... I'm off a few days next week, I'm gonna enjoy it instead of trying to book in more work for myself (like I did last pregnancy) me and baby come first 100% this time. I wish we had a little uterus window too ladies! Just to day hey how u gettin on in there? Hold on tight ok! Lol! Ahhh the mind of a pregnant woman... Still haven't told OH!! It's killing me lol! Everytime he asks about my late period I can feel my words stumbling lol! Hope ur ok ladies xxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Have you come up with a cute way to tell him? I think you told me before but I forgot!

How is everyone doing? Told family and friends yet?

I've only told OH and my best friend. This is our third baby, and my family was against us having more than two... So I'm really not that excited to tell them... They won't be happy for us. I'll never understand why people can let other people's decisions of their own lives determine their feelings towards them. It's pretty pathetic if you ask me. But ah well! I wanted three and we are on our way to having three! Fully capable of taking care of them. We aren't struggling. I will be starting school to become a physical therapist assistant soon, so I guess their view is how can I have children and go to school? It's not impossible. Lol. People work and have children but school and children is a different story? Idk... I know it won't be easy, but completely doable.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Having crazy dreams. Like I'm dreaming of other people and not myself. WEIRD!

Hope everyone is doing ok..


----------



## misscyn

Hi ladies,
I've been MIA these past few days because i'm recovering from strep throat. I've basically been in bed since wednesday afternoon. DD has it too, but a milder version it seems. Anyway i started antibiotics yesterday, today i'm feeling much better. I only get sick like this every 5 or 6 years, and of course it had to happen at the beginning of my pregnancy. 

Love Bubbles, i hadn't realized you hadn't told your DH yet. Wow, i don't know how you can stand it lol. I wish i could be more private, but i'm not. I've already told a bunch of people, including some coworkers. Now my mom wants to tell my extended family at my grandpa's bday on the wknd. Anyway i kind of wish i had kept it to myself a little longer, but i guess the cat is out of the bag now.

And Sour Skittle, that sucks about your family not being supportive. People are so judgemental. They'll judge if you don't want kids, they'll judge if you have too many. I think it's great when people start their families at a younger age. I had a late start because of circumstances that were out of my hands, and now i feel it is too late to have the large family i have always dreamed of. Don't get me wrong, i feel very blessed having one beautiful healthy child, and i'm over the moon about being pregnant with a second. But i'm just saying, had i started in my twenties, i'd probably be on my 3rd or 4th right now. 

Anyhow, hope you are both well. xx


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi lovely ladies!!! I too have been MIA the past few days... I have been so busy with work, then busy evenings too!! Well Thursday evening we planned to have my parents round for dinner for valentines as the past 2 years we have done this at their house and its such good fun all together! Me and mum cook a 3 course meal for our men I just love it! Anyway this is our first valentines day in our own home so we decided to invite them here for it.... Which meant I wouldn't have OH to myself to tell him our big news!!! Thursday evening while watching t.v just the two of us I said "will u open ur valentines day card tonite as we are on our own?" He said yeah if u want me to.. He seemed unbothered lol! Anyway in his card I wrote "to daddy........" Which I knew woul throw him completely lol! Then I wrote "congratulations darlin, we are expecting again.... Our due date is 15th October 2014" then on the other side of the card I wrote "I'm pregnant!!!!!! " And stuck 5 positive tests in the card lol! Well his face was a picture!!!! It was torture keeping that from him but so so worth it! He was so choked up, his eyes filled with tears (my man is not a cry baby usually lol) and he just kept kissing me an squeezing me and saying how much he loved me lol! It was so special and perfect... He said he had a feeling I was!!! :)


----------



## LoveBubble

So my parents came round last nite.... (My mum already knew, I had sent her picture to her mobile of a bun in an oven... Which was hilarious she was so excited lol) anyway I set the table for dinner and put everyone's name on a little tag by their plate... The only tag that didnt have a name was dads... His said "we are expecting again! Your Grandchild's estimated arrival: 15th October 2014" so we all sat down to have our 1st course.... We were all on edge, my OH was so on edge he had to go back in the kitchen and pretend to get a drink lol!! Dad started eating and then we saw his eyes reading his tag.... And he just looked up and said "OMG really?" I said yeah... He threw his knife and fork down and came running round the table and grabbed me and started to cry!!! He said it was the best news ever, it had made his year and tht everything would be ok this time. It was so emotional and lovely and perfect! I feel they will all never forget the ways I told them... Last time I didn't do anything different at all. 

Anyway sorry that was so long I wanted to fill my buddies in!!

Misscyn I'm so sorry u are so poorly :( u rest up girl and I hope u get better ASAP!! Any symptoms or are u too poorly to notice? Xxx

Sour skittle!! I'm so sorry ur family are so unsupportive that is so horrible.... I don't know what they're problem is and to be quite honest its none of their bloody business!! You and ur OH love each other u are growing a family it is beautiful so if they can't be happy for u that's their problem! I know it must be so upsetting for u... But honestly if u and OH are happy that's all that matters!!! And we are over the moon for u :) how u feeling girl? I had the strangest dreams last nite too!! I had the most amazing sleep tho, saturdayyy no work today!! I'm having nausea on and off! Exhausted, little head aches, thirsty, feel weak if I haven't eaten for a long time! Constipated - tmi. How about u? Xxx


----------



## misscyn

Love Bubble that is amazing! I can't believe you were able to pull off waiting like that. Now i wish i had waited too, instead of telling OH over the phone!!

Sounds like your parents are over the moon! Is your lo going to be their first grandchild? Your dad's reaction actually made me tear up (you were asking about my symptoms, well that's a big one! I'm normally not very emotional, but these days everything makes me cry; even watching the olympics lol). Anyway it's really sweet of you to surprise your family like that. Makes for wonderful memories :)

As for myself, I'm finally feeling normal today. My throat has finally stopped aching thank goodness. My pregnancy symptoms are pretty similar to what you describe. Very tired, headaches that come and go. Also lots of pulling and slight cramping in pelvic area. Today i'm very hungry but i think that's because i had lost my appetite with the strep throat. 

Tonight i'm going out to eat for a friend's bday. It will be nice to be out after being housed in for 3 days. Hope you ladies have a nice wknd. xx


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi ladies! :hi:

I'm brand new to the forum, i'm 26, been with my partner for 4 and a half years. We got our BFP only four days ago after TTC for 6 months, so still pretty much in shock!

I'd love to swap stories and share experiences with you all :) 

Estimated due date is 20th Oct, and i'm approximately 2-3 weeks. Got my first doctors appointment on Saturday...and as silly as it sounds i'm expecting him to tell me that it's all in my head and i'm not really pregnant after all!! :wacko:


----------



## LoveBubble

Misscyn - that's so cute that ur so emotional lol! My parents already have a grandson from my younger sibling which wasnt planned (they didnt really know each other) and kind of a massive shock to the family... He's 18months now, everyone adores him he's gorgeous. But mum n dad are sooo excited for me and OH as its a compeltely different situation, we have our own house and have been together years, we are older with good jobs and baby is planned so its all less stressful than the last time for them. Mum said she can really enjoy my pregnancy and that's what's she's looking forward to! 

I bet it was sooo nice going out for dinner after being so poorly!! Did u have a good time? Did u manage to eat plenty? How u feeling today Xxx

Lulu1987 - hey!! :wave: welcome :) and congrats on ur bfp!! It does feel surreal but that's because we all want it so much so then its like "wow is this finally it?!" Lol. How u feeling? Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

P.s if u think you're 2-3 weeks from conception the doc will see u from ur lmp (last menstrual period) so ull be more like 5 weeks :)


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey LoveBubble!

Wow, first day of my LMP was January 13th, so I guess I am closer to 5 weeks! 

My symptoms seemed more severe just after I missed February's period, the fatigue hit me like a ton of bricks, and my boobs have been constantly achey and feel a little bigger. This seems to have subsided a little now though, although i'm sure there's more to come. 

I'm just trying to look after myself and stay healthy at the moment, although it seems like all of my favourite things are no-go areas during pregnancy! And I realise now that decaf tea-bags are vile! :sick:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone!

LoveBubble what an awesome story! I'm so happy your family was so happy for you! Makes me tear up thinking about it! :)

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday, my mom had been rushed to the hospital in fear of a mini stroke... So I've been worried out of my mind and making phone calls to make sure she was ok. She lives 19 hours away from me, so I can't rush over there at the moment. Luckily I just got off the phone with the nurse and my mom and she seems to be doing ok now. All tests came back negative. Thank God!

I ended up telling my brother I was pregnant and his only reaction was "oh" and he soon got off the phone. So blah. I'm sure the first person he will tell is my mom, and the dramatics will soon follow. Lol.. 

The other night I tried the gender predictor thing where you tie your ring to a string and if it moves in circles it's a girl and if it moves back and forth it's a boy. Mine came out boy! As did the Chinese gender predictor... So hoping!

This morning I had a new symptom. My heightened sense of smell is threw the roof. The house to me smelled AWFUL! I was gagging and wanted to throw up. Our house isn't dirty so idk! But this morning all I've been doing is cleaning my butt off. Bleaching everything... I can't take it. Lol. And it says cleaning with bleach while pregnant is ok...

And welcome LuLu! Happy and healthy 9 months! Can't wait to follow along in your journey. :)

I'll add you to the first page!


----------



## misscyn

Hi everyone! And welcome LuLu! Happy you are joining us, the more the merrier! :)
And Sour Skittle, it's good to hear your mom is ok. 
Love Bubble, my evening out was very nice, I had a nice big juicy steak. I ended up telling a few more of my friends about my pregnancy too!

I'm at work so I can't write much, I just wanted to say hi and wish you all a good day.


----------



## LoveBubble

Sour skittle! OMG ur poor mum!!! I hope she is ok and pray for a speedy recovery for her :hugs: I know its so hard but try not to stress for ur little beans sake :) how is ur mum now? How's ur symptoms today? My smell isn't too strong... But I'm feeling really nauseas in the mornings and when I haven't eaten for a while. Although I'm not actually sick! Just feel bleurghhh!!

Misscyn - glad u managed a nice big juicy steak!! Bet that was heaven after not eating lol! How's ur symptoms today??

Lulu - how u feeling??

One of my best friends is currently about to go into labour she keeps texting to update me, her contractions are more regular but she's staying at home as long as she can she hates hospitals lol! Feels so scary but exciting thinking that could be us in 9 months!!! Hopefully :)! Xxx


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi LoveBubble, 

Not feeling too bad today. The only niggles I've had yesterday and today were cramps, quite uncomfortable too! :( not only in my lower stomach but all in my lower back and down into the tops of my thighs. Just hope it's nothing to worry about! Also had a dream last night that I went to the toilet to find that I was spotting! So relieved when I woke up and realised it was only a dream! :wacko:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Oh scary dreams! I had one last night that OH said he was miscarriaging... Odd... But I still woke up stressing and worried.

Today for some reason I feel really depressed for no reason. Irritable... And just want to get out of the house alone. My girls are driving me crazy. Lol. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## misscyn

Love Bubbles, how exciting about your friend. Did she have the baby yet?

And ladies, I've been having weird dreams too. Once I dreamed I got my period, what a nightmare.

Sour Skittles, I know what you mean about being less patient with your children. I've been a little more snappy with my daughter too. Yours are even younger than mine, and you have two! Can't be easy with the hormones.

Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies how r we all? My friend still hasn't had her baby!! She finally went into the hospital yesterday afternoon and I spoke to her at 10pm last nite and little madam still hadn't arrived! I haven't heard anything yet this morning! It's so exciting I keep thinking oh please god that will be me in October :)

I'm having some strange dreams too! I'm thinking its the hormones (as always lol!) I'm havin nausea every morning and certain points of the day!! Bbs still super sore... Had some dull cramps the past 2 days, nothing bad, I don't feel worried I know everything is stretching in there! My OH and mum panic like oh no!!! What does that mean!!!! I'm like seriously, its ok, it's a dull ache I'm not worried so u shouldn't be lol! Also I think my IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) has flared up from all the hormones! How r we all feeling? Sour skittle how is ur mum?? Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

P.s I don't feel depressed but I'm getting a bit irritable in the evenings... Especially with poor OH, not too bad just abit like "noo leave me alone I'm grumpy" and he laughs :haha: I read its completely normal to have highs and lows, and h have alot goin on sour skittle so don't worry :hugs:


----------



## misscyn

Hi all,
How's everyone doing?
I've been feeling mild nausea since yesterday; I really hope it doesn't get as bad as with my last pregnancy. 
Is anyone else starting to show? Especially you Sour Skittle, since this is your third? I def have a little pouch, it's a lot worse by the end of the day so I'm guessing it's mostly bloating...


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone!

Today I woke up ms free and energized! So I cleaned cleaned cleaned, then the girls and I took a little stroll to the mall and let them play in the play area, and now I'm totally pooped. LOL! They're napping so I might jump in bed while I have a chance. :)

My mom is doing better now, thank God. She's home and acting her normal self.

Oh has been a cranky bum... So now I have to stress over how he's acting. Ahg! I need stress to leave me alone. 

LoveBubble, any news on your friend????

Misscyn... Honestly I look like I'm much further along than 6 weeks. I swear I think I'm already popping! There really better only be one in there. Lol I don't think I could handle more. So I'm hoping that since this is my third I'm just showing quicker. Lol.


----------



## misscyn

Good it's not just me lol. I have to wear loose fitting tops at work because i have an obvious bump (I've only told my 3 close friends at work). But i feel everyone at work is staring at my belly. And i can't buckle any of my pants. I'm basically the size i was at 3 months with my daughter. 
Love Bubble, how's your friend's baby?


----------



## LuLu1987

Morning ladies,

Got my first doctors appointment today, not sure what to expect but I think everything's gonna finally feel a little more real for us! :yipee:


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies!! My friends baby girl arrived!!! C section in the end... She was in labour for such a long time and baby became stressed. Well her little princess is absolutely beautiful! I visited her in hospital yday... She is just perfection! I was fighting back tears... I kept thinking please god if all goes ok this will be me in October!! 

So how is everyone feeling? I'm still soo nauseas in the mornings... Was a little sick yday morning but my tummy was empty so not really anything to come up! And still nauseas through out the day if I haven't eaten for about 2 hours!! I'm sooo constipated its annoying but in praying these are all good signs as I didn't have these with my last pregnancy... So I'm hoping my hormone levels are nice and high :) I have been drinking boiled water and lemon all morning, and eating prunes!!! My mum said maybe its my vitamins.. But I'm almost certain it's not that, I've been on my vitamins for 6 month, after losing LO #1 I was told to continue taking them daily as wanted to try again. And I've never had an issue with them, so I'm pretty sure it's the pregnancy hormones doing it! But as long as everything is ok in there I will grin and bare it!!! Is anyone having an early scan at all? I'm unsure ATM... I said when I fall pregnant again I will 100% have an early scan to checke everything is going ok... But I'm feeling really positive ATM, so I think ill see how I feel in a few weeks... OH said its up to me :) our healthcare service doesn't give a free scan until 12 weeks!


----------



## misscyn

Good luck Lulu! You're lucky, i don't see my doc until i'm 10 weeks!

And Love Bubble, yay a healthy baby girl! Congrats to your friend :) 
So you have started with the nausea, well that is a very good sign. I kept reminding myself of that when i was super sick with my daughter. It means your hormone levels are high and that has protective benefits for the pregnancy. There was even a study that came out a few years ago showing that women who were extremely sick went on the have very smart children...something about high levels of hormones being beneficial to brain development. 

As for an early scan, i'm thinking about it. I had some pinkish discharge when i wiped after a BM (sorry tmi) last week, which freaked me out because that had never happened with my daughter. My doc's office said one episode of pink discharge didn't warrent a scan, but that if it continued i could go to the emergency of a certain hospital that specializes in obstetrics and they would perform a scan. Well it hasn't happened again thank God, but i'm still debating whether or not i should go. I wanted to wait until i hit the 6 week mark because if i do get a scan i would like to see a heartbeat. Just like you, we don't get a free scan here until the 12th week.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey! Congrats to your friends new baby! I would LOVE to see a newborn right now. :)

Me... I'm feeling HORRIBLE!!!! Last night I wanted to throw up so bad. It was right there... I had to sleep with a bowl because I just knew I was going to puke my guts up. :/ I feel bad because OH wanted to cuddle and I couldn't/didn't want to be touched I felt so sick.

I really hope this feeling goes away... I can't imagine making it 9 months like this. :/
I haven't experienced this with any of my pregnancies... My other pregnancies were SOO easy. 

I haven't even seen the doctor yet... But here they normally schedule your first ultrasound between 8-12 weeks. My insurance hasn't called me yet to discuss if I qualify... If they don't respond come Wednesday, I'll be making some phone calls. I'm getting aggravated with the delay. I really want to go in and see the doctor... Maybe they can give me something for this awful MS.

Hope everyone else's ickyness starts tapering off soon.


----------



## LuLu1987

I have had no sickness at all yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## misscyn

Abosolutely not Lulu. Though MS can be a good sign, the absence of it is by no means a bad sign. Many lucky women don't get it at all. That being said though, you shouldn't consider yourself safe from it just yet. With my last pregnancy it started very suddenly and extremely at 7 weeks. Until then i felt really good. 

And ladies, if your MS gets really bad, there is a great drug your doctor can prescribe. It's called Diclectin here in Canada. It acts on the brain, not on the stomach, completely safe during pregnancy. I took it until i was 32 weeks, if not i would throw up many times a day.

Sour Skittle, maybe you're having a boy this time, since you feel so different than you did with your girls!


----------



## LuLu1987

I won't count myself out yet then, there's still plenty of time! On the other hand keeping my fingers crossed that I might be one of the lucky girls who manages to avoid it completely!


----------



## misscyn

I'm hoping the same for myself, but i already have my prescription meds in case i get it bad again!


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies how r we all?? I've been busy having snuggs with my friends beautiful baby girl... Awww she is just so previous!!! I can't wait to have my baby in my arms!! 

MS can be a good sign I heard that too!! :D but lack of it is certainly nothing to worry about! My mum and no morning sickness with me or my brother... And my friend and sister in law are both expecting their second and have never experienced morning sickness and still have healthy pregnancies!! I'm feeling much the same as before... Except I have a really sort throat today and a cold :( never mind! About the private scans misscyn I'm gonna wait n see how I feel at about 8/9 weeks!! ATM I'm feeling positive :) but if I need reassurance myself and OH said we will definitely pay for one! Lots of love ladies! I'm 7 weeks tmw woo hoo it feels like its going quite quick to be honest! Can't believe I've know 2 wks already &#128561; how far are u ladies now? Xxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey. :) I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow too!

Feeling sick as ever. Not used to feeling this way. Awfulness. I just want to lay in bed all day. Hoping it passes soon. My insurance hasn't called me yet on approval. Getting concerned. Would love to make my first appointment.

Lulu how was your appointment??


----------



## misscyn

Hi ladies, I'm 6.5 weeks, will be 7 weeks on the wknd.
So the MS started this wknd, which is actually a week earlier than with my daughter. I feel HORRIBLE. I started my meds asap this time, to avoid it progressing to hyperemesis like last time. However, as a side-effect, I'm extremely drowsy. It takes about a week for the drowsiness to wear off. Anyway I could stay in bed all week; unfortunately I have to work.

Love Bubble, I hope you feel better soon.

Sour Skittle, what's up with your insurance? I love the States, but your healthcare system seems to suck!

Lulu, how was your first doc appointment?


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi ladies, 

My doctors appointment went well. He confirmed my due date and gave me some little snippets of advice on pregnancy. He also booked me in to see the midwife 7th March :)

My symptoms have got considerably worse. M/S has hit me full force, i'm suffering from a lot of painful trapped wind, and my appetite is zero. :(


----------



## misscyn

Oh sorry to hear you're feeling sick Lulu. Seems not one of us was spared! I take my medication 3 times a day and I still feel awful. I'm basically surviving on bananas and bread at the moment. Everything else disgusts me. But at least I'm functional. Last pregnancy I missed so much work.

Btw March 7 is a great day, it's my bday! :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone. :)

With my insurance. I don't know. I HAVE to call today and get answers. I really need a prescription for this MS.

No amount of water I drink I get dehydrated in the middle of the night. Feel weak and a huge headache. :/ 

Hope everyone is doing well. Is anyone going to go to any pregnancy classes?? Just curious. :) idk if they offer any here or not yet. Will look into it.


----------



## misscyn

I hope you get that sorted out asap Sour Skittle.

I don't think i'll be doing the prenatal classes this time. OH and i did them last time, i think i still remember most of it. Anyway i took them more as a confidence thing, like labour didn't seem so scary if i had some basic knowledge about the whole process. Last pregnancy i had i "natural birth plan" but nothing went according to plan. This time i don't care so much about any of that, as long as the baby comes out safe and sound! They can drug me all they want lol!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone. :)

Just checking in on everyone. My girls are very sick. Croup cough :/

So not getting any sleep trying to get them to feel better. Very drained... Just hate when they get sick... So scary. :/

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## misscyn

Oh poor things. It's so hard when the little ones are sick. The first 2 years my dd was in daycare she was basically sick from September to April! This year it hasn't been so bad, but February was a rough one. 
Hope they feel better soon, and you too!
I'm ok, I feel nauseated for most of the day, but by no means am i bedridden like I was with dd. Mornings and early afternoons are the worst, but by the end of the day I feel almost normal.

Lulu and Love Bubble, haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well. xx


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey everyone!

Sorry for the lack of posts - it's been a bit of a dicey 7 days!

It all started last Friday afternoon when I noticed brown spotting on the t/p when I went to the loo. This continued over the weekend and then began to taper off around mon/tues. Also over the weekend had crippling stomach pains which I put down to trapped wind. However I wasn't 100% sure so visited my A&E Sunday morning, they took a water sample which confirmed I was still pregnant but there were still traces of blood. They then referred me for a scan which I had today.

Luckily after 4 days of sheer torture, and paranoia over fading symptoms, little peanut is absolutely fine. I saw the heart flickering away and I just burst into tears of relief! I really can't believe I saw my baby today!

Got our first proper midwife appointment tomorrow, at least I can relax and get back to enjoying being pregnant again :) The only thing which is not so fun is the fact I can't stop puking... :sick:


----------



## misscyn

What a relief Lulu! Same thing actually happened to me at 5 weeks, a pink spot after going to the loo. Of course I panicked because I had no spotting at all with dd. Anyway I called a healthline and the nurse said this was quite common and to wait and see if it stopped. Well it did stop but then about 5 days later I noticed brown discharge on my underwear. Tried to see my doc but she can't see me til I'm 10 weeks. So anyway I waited until the 6 week mark and went to the ER. They did an internal scan and everything was ok. Saw the heartbeat and all :) I used to think that spotting meant an automatic mc. Now I see it is quite common in the first trimester. That being said though, I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## LuLu1987

If there's one thing i've learnt from this, it's to *stay away from google*.

I was convinced i'd lost the baby until my scan today.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Oh gosh! Glad both of your babies are ok! That would have scared me soooo horribly!

My MS is more of an evening thing it starts around 5 P.M. And ends around 10 PM after I've lied down for a while. The rest of the day is just exhaustion and irritability. :blush: I can be quite unpleasant these days. :S


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies!! Glad to see lovely news on the thread!! Spr skittle sorry to hear ur girlies were so poorly!! Sorry I'm so rubbish ATM I'm so busy with work... But also find the more I come on the forum the more I per analyse stuff lol!! I have the midwife coming to my house tmw for first appointment filling in all the forms etc!! Yesterday I received my scan date in the post!! 3rd April so excited and of course anxious too after my mmc... Praying daily my bubs is ok in there! My bbs feel HUGE! And sore... My nausea is still here throughout the day so I eat constantly to keep it at bay! I'm going to the size of a house I'm telling u lol!! My belly is sticking out already which is of course bloat etc however its round and I'm so slim that its obvious I'm pregnant!! I can see family and friends suspiciously eyeing me up haha!!! When's ur scan sour skittle?


----------



## LuLu1987

Aww my scan is the day after yours, LoveBubble! How exciting :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Glad to see you on! :)

My scan hasn't been booked yet, still having insurance issues. GRR. Hoping for good news from here on out. I feel like I'm the bad news bear in this group. Lol.

My Morning sickness is still here! but it seems to be tapering off a bit. Now I'm just fighting the urge to snack all day long on rubbish. Loll 

Hopefully getting a new car soon... An SUV... Since our family is getting too big for a normal car. Oh gosh... Other cars watch out! Haha!


----------



## misscyn

Hi ladies,
I just came to say a quick hello. 
Not much to report here. My ms is tolerable, but feeling nauseous all day long is exhausting. I have to travel for work this week and i'm dreading taking the plane; with my last pregnancy flying made my symptoms a lot worse.

It's good that you got your scan dates already Love B and Lulu. April is going to come fast. I don't have mine yet but i think it has to be the week of April 6 to test the nuchal translucency.


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies how r we all? I've just posted my own tread for the first time... 

I've had such strong symptoms with this pregnancy I've been feeling so positive!! Yday I felt so rough nausea all day so tired, went to bed really early and slept so good, woke up and felt so much better! But today my nausea hasn't affected me half as bad.. And my bbs are still swollen but feel less sore! I'm still peeing constantly... Today is the first day I've allowed mysel to feel nervous and think oh god am I feeling good for a bad reason?? Are they fading symptoms or is my body just adjusting? So nervous... Is it too soon to start feeling better? :( the wort part is that I had an mmc in October so I didn't even know baby had died... Pregnancy stress lol help!!


----------



## misscyn

Hey Love Bubble,
I think it's normal to have good and bad days. Some days I feel so bad I struggle to get up and go to work. Other days I feel almost normal. This morning for example, I felt great for an hour or so after waking up. Then the queezy feeling crept up on me, but today was nowhere as bad as yesterday. I think you should just try to relax and enjoy the occasional good day. And also, at 9 weeks, I think it would be normal for the MS to taper off a little.


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi misscyn that's good to know!! Another lady posted a thread about being 9 weeks and losing symptoms in first trimester forum!! I was so happy to read through.. Lots of ladies saying the same happened to them as placenta is taking over!! Can't wait for us all to be in 2nd tri, I'm dreaming of the day I can feel my baby move, and I just want my 12 week scan so I can tell the world IM PREGNANT AGAIN!! &#128522;&#128591;


----------



## misscyn

I can't wait for the 2nd tri either! I don't really remember when my MS started to improve when I was pregnant with my daughter, but I do remember that by the 12 week scan I was feeling a whole lot better. So I figure 3 more weeks and I should be feeling more like old self!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

If it's any reassurance I think my MS is finally tapering off, but I don't want to jinx it and it return lol.

Now I just need to pee every 5 minutes and nothing barely comes out! Driving me crazy. :)


----------



## LoveBubble

So much for symptoms disappearing.... I felt really good for a few days and yday nausea hit me again... All evening I felt sicky I didn't fancy anything for dinner, OH cooked and I ate a bit.... Had an early nite in bed, was asleep about half hr, when I suddenly woke feeling sick rising in my stomach!! I thought oh god, am I actually gonna..? And then I had to RUNNNN to the bathroom and only just made it! I was projectile vomiting until my stomach was completely empty it was awful.. As soon as it was over I felt soo much better!! I went back to bed and was fine... But woke up this morning SO nauseas again, in fact I'm off work today!! I have a massive assignment to get done and its due in a few days so I'm doing that today while feeling sorry for myself! My dad had a tummy bug last week but pretty sure I haven't caught that it was over a week ago he had it, and I have no temperature or aches of pains or cramps! Just tired n feel bleurghhh! But I'm welcoming it with open arms I'm hoping its a good sign my baby is alive and well in there :) how r u ladies? I'm glad to see sour skittle pop up again! And glad to see ur nausea tapered off abit... There was a thread on here and sooo many women at our stage were saying there symptoms were on and off due to placenta taking over! Huge relief! Hope urs doesn't come back! Lots of love ladies... So close to that 12 week scan date! Has anyone else got their dates through?? 

Oh and my other friend gave birth to a beautiful baby boy last nite, he is just gorgeoussss!!! I can't wait to hold my bubs x


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Eek. Sorry you're feeling so awful! Hopefully you feel better soon. But Atleast it's some reassurance to you. :)

Last night I had a baby dream. I dreamt I could feel baby in my tummy and I could see the outlines or his or her little hands and feet as he or she pushed up against it. It was crazy... Because I swear I could feel in my dream. Lol.... But it was so nice. And weird... Lol. :) but I've been having like 10 dreams a night... Mostly zombie related because I caught up on the walking dead series... Lol.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone. :)

So yesterday I had to go to a place to confirm my pregnancy in order to get approved for the insurance I'm trying to get...

So I go there and the confirmation method is to simply pee on a stick with a physicians witness of the results and she fills out a form to give to my insurance company.

Well any way. I took a test... And what bothers me is that it came back positive but... The test line was quite faint, noticeable but not dark at all... Barely there.

So now I'm worrying about that. By this point I figured the line would be nearly black by this point... The HCG levels in my system should be a huge amount by now. Uhg... Now I'm just worrying my head off. Blah. :/

Hope everyone is doing well... I can't wait to get my ultrasound just so I can see everything is going ok in there.


----------



## misscyn

Sour Skittle, try not to worry about it too much. I'm not sure the line automatically gets darker the farther along you are. Some tests are only made to detect the hormone, not the level. So a line is a line.

I'm also a little bummed because I had my first antenatal appointment yesterday at 9w4d. I'm very happy with my new doc, however she wasn't able to pick up the heartbeat with the doppler. She had warned me beforehand that it could be too early, but still I'm worried. She said she expects to hear it by 11 weeks, so now I wish I had waited another week for my first appointment. 

Anyway I got my scan date, it's April 7. The doc offered to try to hear the hearbeat again before my scan, but I declined. I'll be a wreck if she can't pick it up again, so I prefer to wait for the scan. This is going to be a very long 2 week wait! 

Love Bubble, are you feeling any better these days?


----------



## LoveBubble

Sour skittle! I too would be a nervous wreck over any thing like that however misscyn is competelyyyy right! They are testing for presence of hormone not the level so I'm sure everything is just fine :)! 

Misscyn that's still super early, my friends mw couldn't pick up babies heart beat til 14 weeks!! She said it depends where baby is hiding and what angle etc! But again I have to be honest I would worry to... So from this side of the fence I feel everything is just fine for u, but I can't be a hypocrite because if it was me I'd panic too! First trimester is so nerve wracking isn't it!! Oh wow ur scan is 4 days after mine! I'm next Thursday 3rd! My symptoms are still strong and I feel so different to my last pregnancy so I'm feeling really positive but of course naturally I'm so anxious for the scan... I just want to know everything is ok and I've made it to the 12 week mark :D how r u all feeling? Xxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey Misscyn and LoveBubble. :)

@misscyn it still seems pretty early to pick up those little heartbeats of their's, I would try not to worry! Easier said than done!

Can't wait for you both to have your scans! I can't wait to schedule mine too!

Wow... 2 more weeks and we'll be in 2nd tri! Time is slowly moving by fast lol if that makes sense. 

For me... I'm exhausted as usual. Slept 12 hours the other night and could keep going :) My MS isn't there anymore, but my sense of smell gets me sick.

Like when I had MS I rarely threw up... Now it's gone I'm throwing up. Once because the tissue paper I was using had a funny smell I ended up throwing up and then yesterday while cutting raw chicken (something I can NEVER do while pregnant) made me throw up horribly too. Ick. OH will be doing the raw chicken for now on...


----------



## misscyn

I don't have much time to write right now, but I just wanted to thank you ladies for the reassurance :)


----------



## misscyn

Ladies i lost the baby :(
I went to the ER at 10w5d because of minor cramps and a tiny bit of brown spotting. I didn't think much of it but i figured i'd get it checked out for peace of mind. The ER doc did a scan and i could tell something was wrong. She asked if i was sure of my dates, i said i was positive. I asked what was wrong and she said what she saw did not correspond to a 10 week fetus. :( 
So anyway later that day i was sent to obstetrics and this time a gyno performed the scan with more sophisticated equipment. She was very nice and comforting. She explained to us that baby had stopped developping at 6w4d. She said my case is exceptional because normally nausea and vomitting are signs the pregnancy is progressing well. I guess my body is extremely sensitive to pregnancy hormones.
Although i couldn't stop crying at first, i am handling the news better than i would have thought. It's been only 2 days and already i am accepting the fact. I think it helps that i already have a child. I just look at her and remind myself of how lucky i am. 
I am scheduled for a d&c on monday but last night i started bleeding heavily and passed what i think is the bag, so i don't think i will need it. I'd prefer the mc happen naturally.
I am quite sure we will try again in the near future, but not right away. Today i am actually enjoying food again, and i am looking forward to hitting the gym again. I am going to try to enjoy my pregnant free body for a little while, if that makes any sense.
I truly hope all goes well for you ladies, and that you deliver healthy chubby babies in October. I hope my story doesn't scare you. The gyno said that my age is the biggest factor. She said that at age 35, there is a 35 to 40% chance of a mc. I knew my odds going in though, and maybe that is helping me to accept what has happened.
Lots of hugs ladies, take care.
xox


----------



## LoveBubble

Oh dear god no :cry: I am so so sorry misscyn, I am so choked writing this as I know exactly what u are going through right now, the exact thing happened to me last October with my mmc, my heart aches for u :( I too had a d&c well over in the UK its called an erpc its slightly different. I can't tell u how sorry I am u are going through this I'm so devastated for u. I will pray for u and ur family and ur LO will be watching over, its lovely that u can get comfort from ur other child, that must really help so much. U look after yourself and will look forward to seeing u back on the forum when u are ready. Big love and hugs ur way xxxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies... I hope no one thinks I'm insensitive posting this... Misscyn and her bubba are still in my prayers...

But today is the day for me and OH... It's our 12 week scan in 5 hours, I'm working this morning to keep busy, I'm feeling so positive inside like I have the whole way through... This pregnancy feels different and feels stronger... But at the same time I'm feel sick with nerves after my mmc. Just want to see our bubs and know its all ok! Hopefully will be sharing my bubs photo with u all later. How r u ladies? Hope ur all well. Wish me luck :) xxx


----------



## misscyn

Love Bubble, no reason to feel bad. I'm doing really well actually. And I don't mind seeing babies or pregnant ladies at all. I know my time will come again soon enough.

It's funny what you say about your pregnancy feeling strong, because that's exactly how I felt with my daughter. This time around though, I was plagued with worry from the very start. My gut feeling told me something was off, but everyone around me kept telling me it was all in my head, and I tried to believe them...

But anyway, I won't keep posting in this thread, but I will sneak once in a while to see how you all are doing. And I wanted to wish you luck for this afternoon. I just know you will see a healthy wiggly baby :)


----------



## LoveBubble

Thanx so much misscyn I still think of u! Glad to hear you are doing ok :hugs: my scan was amazing, such a relief after losing our first LO last year!!! Baby was wriggling and waving arms and legs, we are on cloud 9 today :cloud9: :) here is our baby, we are 12 weeks 2 days so I was only 1 day out with my dates! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## misscyn

Yé congratulations!! They are so cute at this stage. I remember with my daughter, she was actually sucking her thumb at my 12 week scan. And we still can't get her to stop at age 4! 
Anyway I am so happy for you. I actually thrive on positive stories right now. They give me hope. Take care xox


----------



## LoveBubble

Thank u misscyn :) u look after yourself :hugs: xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Hi ladies any updates? Has anyone else had a scan yet? Sour skittle looks like I'm due the same day as u... 14th October :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Misscyn, I'm sooooo SOOO sorry for your news. You guys are like preggy sisters to me, and hearing of your news really hit hard. Hope you are doing well and know we are always here rooting for you, and hope to see you back this way real soon!

Sorry I've been MIA lately. So much going on.

You wouldn't believe me if I told you I still haven't seen a doctor! But I haven't... So upset about that. I finally got my insurance squared away and now I can't find a OBGYN because they are telling me I'm too far along for them to accept... Which makes zero sense to me. -.- my phone is dead and the charger broke, so I couldn't try finding one today... Hoping OH picks a charger up SOON... I'm going absolutely crazy not seeing a doctor and it's making me a bit moody and blue. 

LoveBubble, what a cutie!!! Soo happy you had your scan! What a relief! :)

I'm sure by the time I get my first scan I'll be able to see what gender baby is, so that's exciting! 

Hope you all are doing ok.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Had my first appointment and heard babies heart beat. 150 beats per minute.
Find out the sex on the 27th! :) I'm thinking boy!!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

It's a girl :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoveBubble

Congratulations sour skittle!! :) so good to see u back on here! I'm currently laying on my sofa under a blanket with a stinking cold :( I had flu last month and this week a nasty cold! I'm rarely ill like this so I feel it must be pregnancy related.. Not complaining as long as bubs is ok in there! And I'm sure they are as they thumping and kicking away! How r u feeling when did ur sickness calm down? I remember u were poorly in the beginning! We have our 20 week scan tmw :D can't wait to see bubba again! But we aren't finding out the sex, OH wants to know but I want a surprise so he agreed for me! I shall update u all tmw. Is ur due date still 14th October? Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

P.s I bet ur so relieved to have had ur scan... That was a long wait for u :( I forget how lucky we to get them on nhs in England! Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Here's my bubs 20 weeks 2 days!! Team yellow still :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Aww congrats on your scan and what a cutie! Oh my goodness you have will power to wait and find out the gender! Lol AHHH I wish I knew lmao even though not my baby lmfao!

Luckily my sickness ended I guess around 14 weeks. I don't get nauseous anymore... But I do end up throwing up now without really having sickness. If I eat more than half of a normal persons dinner I feel extremely full and any little thing can have me running to the bathroom and it comes up... Which I guess makes me feel better in the end. Blehg. But some how I prefer this Thant he all day sickness feeling.

My due date is still the 14th is yours still the 14th? :)so cool we're due same day!

We're going to go look at a house today we may be moving in. So we are likely moving in August! But I'm happy it has an extra bedroom and a backyard! Which we don't have here because it's an apartment. So I'm excited. :)

Still shocked it's a girl. This pregnancy has been very difficult unlike my first two. It seems the more babies I have the harder the pregnancies become, defo our last lol.

Hope you are doing better now! And feeling well. :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Oh and I didn't get a really good ultrasound picture. They gave me 6 and none was a profile. :( and only 2 are worth looking at, the others are half hidden by my uterus or something..lol...


----------



## LoveBubble

Sour skittle!!! How r u hun?? God I can't believe it's been so long since I last posted here I'm sorry xxxx I'm still due 14th October, we can both count down together :) <3 how r u feeling? I'm absolutely exhausted this past week!! Please tell me you are too! I think we are the last ones standing in this thread! Look forward to hearing from u lots of love xxxxx


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey ladies!!

Hope you're all doing well! Can't believe we're finally on the home stretch now, what a journey it's been :)


----------



## misscyn

Hey ladies. Just thought I'd drop by and say hi. I can't believe you are just about a month away from giving birth. I'm so jealous! 
I'm happy to report that I am currently 16 weeks pregnant with a little girl (at least that's what they think based on my 13 weeks scan). I'm due February 28. It works out well in a way because I had DD on March 11, so my old maternity clothes are all in season.
Anyway good luck on your final stretch, can't wait to see pictures of your little ones. xx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Yay Misscyn!! Congrats on your BFP! I'm so so so happy for you! February will come fast!

Like the rest of you, sorry it's been so long since I've posted in here. I didn't bother looking because I didn't want to get my hopes up and no one be in here/responded. Lol. 

I'm still due the 14th, but tonight I seem to be getting timable tightenings that are a bit discomforting... So who knows! Maybe tonight is the night? Maybe it's false labor ah who knows! I hope to hear from you ladies! Missed you! I'm so emotional I could cry for real. Lol! 

Hugs! To Misscyn for your awesome news! Hugs to the rest of you and I hope your labor and delivery are quick and easy!

Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey Ladies! 

Just thought i'd drop in to announce the arrival of our daughter, Sophia!
She was a little on the early side at 36+4, very unexpected to say the least! And to top it off, she was born on my birthday! :) I couldn't have asked for a more amazing gift, she is just perfect. :)
 



Attached Files:







Sophia.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misscyn

Congratulations. Beautiful baby. And what are the odds of you sharing the same bday!? Amazing!

And thank you Sour Skittle. 20 weeks today! I'm pretty excited to be halfway there!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Oh my gosh LuLu! How stinkin cute is she! Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!!!


Congrats Misscyn! Have you gotten your 20 week anatomy scan yet? :) still so happy for you!

I'm counting down the days now! Baby is due on Tuesday or tomorrow depending on which scan you go by. Lol. I'm up at 4 a.m. Now because nothing is working for this horrible heartburn I'm having. And I'm having period type cramping. Ick! But hopefully all of this just means baby is prepping to make her appearance. I lost my camera and totally freaking I won't have anything to take babies birth pictures with! I'd be ashamed to use the camera on my phone, but I guess anything is better than nothing. 

Congrats again LuLu!
Congrats on the half way mark Misscyn! Smooth sailing from here! :)
And hope to hear from you LoveBubble! Might stalk your most recent posts to see if you happened to give birth already and we not know. :)


----------



## LoveBubble

Omgggg I've missed so much!! Misscyn massive massive congratulations on ur pregnancy!!! <3 LuLu what an amazing Bday gift ur baby girl is such a little doll she's perfect congratulations!!!! And sour skittle how r u??? My ticker is a day out, my due date is today the same as u :D I've had loads of pressure down below, period pains and BH, I'm off to midwife today for a sweep praying my cervix is favourable and it's possible for her to do one!! Will keep u updated! Big love to u ladies xxxxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey! I was induced last night and had baby Scarlett this morning at 4:30 am!

Will update you guys more with a picture and birth story when I get home and get some much needed sleep! :) xo xo!

Good luck LoveBubble hope today is the day for you! :)


----------



## LuLu1987

Thanks Ladies :)

Huge congrats Sour_Skittle! Hope everything went well and you and Scarlett are doing ok! :) Beautiful name too, can't wait for a pic! xxxxxx


----------



## misscyn

Yay SourSkittle!! Congrats! I love the name too! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Here she is! Just the pic for now, will type up birth story later. Little Scarlett, my 2yr old, and 4 year old are keeping me on my feet. Lol 

Scarlett Andrea Wray
Born 14 October 2014 @ 4:32 a.m. Weighing 7 lbs 14.8 oz (my biggest baby ever!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## misscyn

Aww she's just beautiful! :) Congrats again! xx


----------



## LuLu1987

She's absolutely gorgeous, huge congratulations! Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Congrats Hun she is gorgeous <3 making me very excited to meet my bubs.... 40+5 today let's hope he/she don't keep me n daddy waiting much longer :D will keep u updated ladies xxxx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Come on baby make an appearance for your mommy! Good luck and hoping for a quick and easy labor and delivery for you LoveBubble! 

So here is the birth story from what I can remember. Once they come Into the world it all becomes foggy.

Monday I went in to my 39+6 doctors appointment. To be informed I would be induced that night due to medical concerns and the only opening they had for the week. Was shocked, swallowed my fear and headed in at 6:30 p.m.

Got there, with my two girls and husband. They had hoped to be there for the birth, but they didn't give my first dose of cervadil until 9 p.m. By 8 p.m. it was past my girls bed time, so I told them to get home and get some rest. I would call when things moved closer to delivery time. 

30 minutes after receiving cervadil, babies heart rate kept rising, so they put me on oxygen and had me lay on my side, which helped. By 10:30 the contractions were getting a bit uncomfortable. 

By 11 p.m. I had dilated to 4 cms and informed them ahead of time I would be needing an epidural... Sorry I'm big wuss... I tried going up medicated with my first and that was pure torture to me lol... So I knew my pain tolerance wouldn't be able to handle it. Last time it took 10 hours for them to get the anesthesiologist... Wasn't risking that again. 

By 1 a.m., after they gave me a liter of water, gave me the epidural. By this time contractions were coming hard. It was so difficult sitting through the contractions as he prepped the needle and insertion site. I jumped the first time he put it, because my waters were breaking as I sat there waiting for the epi, I wasn't paying attention. He got mad of course... And had to reinsert. Glad I didn't paralyze myself. :wacko:

The epi wasn't working at first... It took a good 30 minutes for it to start working. By then I was a 6-7 cm dilated. Once it started working they let me rest for a good hour and a half. By 3 am I was an 8 cm and my OB was called, came in and said I was ready to push.

By now me epidural was working too well... I couldn't feel a thing, didn't know if I was even pushing or not.baby wasn't budging. After 30 minutes they realized baby was sunny side up. They left the room and the nurse worked with me to turn her. After some work baby turned. Once my OB came back in it only took two pushes and little Scarlett arrived at 4:32 am, weighing 7 lbs 14.8 oz on October 14 2014. :)

Just an update picture! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## misscyn

Oh she's just scrumptious Sour Skittle! Thank you for the details. I remember with DD, the anesthesiologist also got angry with me when she tried to insert the needle because I moved and she kind of pricked her finger. Honestly that was the worst part of my delivery. This time I will attempt to go natural because my recovery was difficult last time. But I know very well that my good intentions may go out the window once I'm actually in labour. 

And good luck LoveBubble, I wish you a quick and easy delivery.


----------



## LuLu1987

Awwww what a little cutie pie she is! :)

Here is my birth story!

My waters started to go around midnight, only a tiny bit, followed by dull period type cramps in my tummy & back. I lay there for a while in denial...as I was 36+4, I was convinced this must be a false alarm! The cramping wasn't going away so I woke my OH, and ran a bath to see if that would help. The bath was good for a little bit, however the pain intensified quite quickly, coming and going in waves, so after a call to the antenatal dept. of the hospital, we went in. 

On our arrival the pain was quickly getting worse and at this point the only thing I could think of was 'if this is a false alarm...i'm screwed for the real deal' haha! The midwife also kept telling me that 'I might not even be in labour yet' to which I really REALLY wanted to punch her clean on the nose. When the doctor got to me to check me at around 1am(ish) He told me I was 6cm dilated! I was so relieved, but also bricking it as I knew this was going to be it, and also because it was a lot earlier than i'd imagined.

Once I was in the delivery room they got me on the G&A which was heavenly, and in all honesty, amid the contractions the next 6-7 hours flew by...at one point I looked up and I was like...'It's light outside?!' lol.
I did ask if there was anything more I could have for the pain as I started feeling the urge to push, but the midwives said there wasn't much point as it wouldn't be much longer. I also kept telling my OH and the midwife that I really REALLY needed a poo. *cringe*

At around 7am I started pushing, which felt great, almost like a relief... at first. However she kept sort of moving back and forward in my pelvis with every push, and I felt like I was getting nowhere fast. The pain of pushing was getting really unbearable, like nothing I'd ever felt, and they'd taken the G&A away at this point, which was horrendous. When a more senior midwife checked me at around 8.30am, they finally established that Sophia was back to back. :dohh: 

Soooo...they agreed that I'd need a bit of help getting her out, either assisted with forceps or c-section. I signed a bit of paper put under my nose from the doctor and they whipped me down to theatre where they numbed me from the waist down with a spinal block. I agree with you Misscyn, that part is totally awful, especially when the doctor was putting the needle in my back he kept warning me to stay really really still...even through my contractions/pushes. Easier said than done matey!! They gave me the G&A back (thank god) to get me through until the spinal kicked in. And when it did, oh wow. It was heavenly!! :cloud9: The doctor told me that if she didn't come out vaginally then they would do a c-section. Throughout my pregnancy the thought of a c-section had terrified me...but I was at a point now where I thought as long as she arrived safely, I really didn't mind how.

Luckily, two pushes and she was out with the aid of forceps and an episiotomy! 

The only way I can describe my experience is the most horrendous, but the most amazing thing i've ever been through. I'd definitely do it again. Haha :)


----------



## misscyn

Thanks for sharing Lulu! It's funny how the dilating part seems to have been the easiest part for you, whereas things got difficult at the pushing stage. It seems to be the opposite for most people. Well anyway it's nice that you avoided a c-section. How big was your baby?

As for myself, I had my scan yesterday at 21 weeks. Everything looks good but my due date has been pushed to March 3rd (instead of Feb 28). My bday is March 7 so I'm kind of hoping for a bday baby like you Lulu!


----------



## LuLu1987

Aww how awesome would it be if you had a birthday baby too! I'll keep 'em crossed for you! :)

Sophia was 7lb 2oz - Don't get me wrong, the contractions were tough, gas and air helped - a lot! and the pushing felt like a relief to begin with, like I was pushing the pain out/away. I think if she had been in the correct position though, the pushing wouldn't have been so bad later on!


----------



## misscyn

Wow that's really big for 36w. That's exactly what my daughter weighed, and I had her at 40w2d. It's a good thing you didn't make it to 40 weeks!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Awesome birth story! And wow at 6 cm when you went in! You are stronger than me. I'm bawling before 4 cm and praying to anyone and everyone that will listen. Lol.

Happy that little Sophia came into this world without much complications and hope you are recovering well!

And I agree what a big girl! My first and second were 7 lbs 1 oz at 40 weeks. So I'm guessing you guys didn't have to stay in the hospital long since her weight was reasonable?

Hope you are doing well other wise! :)


----------



## LuLu1987

misscyn said:


> Wow that's really big for 36w. That's exactly what my daughter weighed, and I had her at 40w2d. It's a good thing you didn't make it to 40 weeks!

I know, right? I was huge throughout my pregnancy, it was a running joke in my office that I was going to have a 12lb baby!! she'd have been a whopper at full term...yowch! 

Sour_Skittle - They kept me in until the following afternoon. We're both doing well thank you, the sleep deprivation is slowly killing me off though...:cry: I can't believe she's a month old already, it's gone so quickly, and it's mad how she changes so much all the time!

Hopefully we should be hearing from LoveBubble soon with news of her arrival!


----------



## LoveBubble

Hiii ladies!!! My baby is here <3 a gorgoues baby boy Frankie John Fields, born 22nd October 17:22pm, 9lb 8oz!!!! I was induced at 41 weeks
Due to his heart rate dropping and lack of fetal movement thank god he is here now! Born naturally but with an episiotomy, will upload a birth story soon, I'm really poorly as I've ended up with mastitis which is agony and I'm feeling so rough, fever and shakes it's awful but who cares my little boy is worth every bit of pain!! :) love to u all xxxx


----------



## LoveBubble

So in love <3 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misscyn

Aww congratulations LoveBubble. He's adorable! And what a big boy! You're lucky you were able to have a vaginal delivery! Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. xox


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Yay!!!! :happydance:

Congrats on such a handsome little man! What a cutie! Hope you get well soon!! I'm so so happy for you! :)


----------



## misscyn

Hey ladies,

I don't know if you will get to read this thread, but i wanted to let you know that I had my baby girl on February 15! I lost my waters at 37 + 6 and baby Eva was born 6 hours later! She looks almost identical to what her big sis looked like at birth. She had a tad of jaundice so she needed to be monitored for a few days, but other than that she's a healthy easy baby. I'm so thrilled. She's been a year and a half in the making, but worth every second of it. :)


----------



## LoveBubble

Oh misscyn that's such wonderful news! Congratulations to u all! Any sneaky pics for us to see :) Frankie is 18 weeks old now it's just flown by I'm loving every second of being a mummy it's everything I wished and more! He's so big for his age, he's wearing 6-9 months clothes already lol! How was your labour? Xxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Some pics of my little cherub! 

How about u ladies any piccys of your lovely bubbas? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misscyn

Thank you LoveBubble. Your little man is gorgeous!

My daughter's birth was pretty uneventful. My waters broke 1am, contractions started 10 minutes later and baby was born 6 hours later. I made it to 6 cm without medication but ended up asking for the epidural because the pain was just unbearable. But this time the epi did not cut off all sensation (unlike with my first) and I was able to feel the urge to push and I actually felt everything as baby came out. That was a little intense, but it's what I had hoped for. I feel I pushed much more effectively this time. 

I'm really enjoying the newborn stage, maybe even more than with my first because I know how fast they change. I'm not at home right now but I will post some pics later today. xx


----------



## misscyn

Here is a picture of my girls. Big sis is quite proud! :)
 



Attached Files:







100_5946.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies!! 

Hello Sour skittle!! 

How did I never find this thread until now?? I've just come on to have a nosy at how you are doing? I see on your photo that you had a little girl? Beautiful xx 

I had Oscar on the 18th September, so he is almost 1!' Time flys, I'm actually broody for another! Haha the husband isn't though! I was a bitch in my pregnancy, he's not ready for that again yet! 

Anyway, I hope you get to read this xx congratulations to everyone else too x


----------



## friskyfish

This is Oscar :) Xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1143.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LoveBubble

Oh wow this thread has popped up in my email and has brought the biggest smile to my face!!! What wonderful memories being apart of this group! How r u? friskyfish ur baby boy is gorgeous! My little man will be 1 in October scary! I'm kind of edging towards being broody again, my other half would have another one tmw! But we have just booked our wedding for next September so we said after that... Lovely to see this thread pop up xxxx


----------



## LoveBubble

Awwww I love this piccy I only just saw it!! Gorgeous girlies huni xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh lovebubble!! I remember you :) How are you?? Oh yes, get baby making after the wedding! Haha xx


----------

